# Dr Chronic!!! prices high!!!!



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude guys i was just about to reorder from the doc, and i gotta say i was a lil suspicious cuz he changed his site around. Not only that but his prices went up too. I was looking at Mandala speed queen and like 2 weeks ago it was like 17-19 now its like 26 or something. Even his nirvana strains all the prices went up.

I dunno y but its a lil fishy to me.
Just ought to let u guys know.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 17, 2007)

yea i noticed that also


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

It wouldn't take much for a seed site to be cloned and LEO to be sitting taking details of people ordering.

Hippy


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 18, 2007)

something tells me thats not the case


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 18, 2007)

I just got my order from him 2 or 3 days ago after the feel of the site was changed.  He was just upgrading, don't be nervous.  And higher prices?  Well his customer service is well worth the few extra bucks IMO.


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well if the Doc has great seeds why not pay the price so long as he stands behind his product then it might be worth the extra money.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

There was an inflation across the board. nirvana went up to close to 10 bucks per pack at every site that carries em. Think it happened everywhere on most all seeds.
Hey inflation what can ya say :confused2: they can't sell the seeds at 1990 prices and expect to eat.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 14, 2007)

Good point mutt.


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 21, 2007)

The dollar has been falling for 5 years now. It was higher then a euro in 2002 1 dollar was 1.10 euro at it's highest point. Now 1 dollar gives you 70 euro cents.

So that means when you first paid $100 for seeds you have to pay now $140

Besides that Nirvana did raise the prices of most seeds.


----------



## Nova (Oct 21, 2007)

Uhhh, i just ordered from Doc not too long ago and his prices were much lower than before! I paid on average, $30 for 10 seeds of most nirvana strains. If you couple that price with Doc's fast delivery and service, its well worth it...


----------

